
Hackers Are Passing Around a Megaleak of 2.2B Records - Reedx
https://www.wired.com/story/collection-leak-usernames-passwords-billions/
======
skilled
After seeing the Amazon Services bill that Troy had to pay on the last leak, I
hope this one is thoroughly examined before acted upon.

~~~
Something1234
Wait I thought his tool was hosted on azure?

~~~
skilled
You might be right on this one, not sure why I jumped to the conclusion of it
being hosted on Amazon.

------
tomglynch
Have these records been passed through to
[https://haveibeenpwned.com](https://haveibeenpwned.com) yet? Would like to
check.

